# 2 Gallon Cookie Jar



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have raised fry in a 2g cookie jar. However I did no lights and no heat (The room was 74f). I did have an airstone.

I have also done an emersed plant tank in a 2g cookie jar under my grow lights.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got a friend who set up a nice bowl about that size- miracle gro organic potting soil capped with blasting grit, and planted with various clippings, dwarf sag, and lots of frogbit.

He's got a cheap desk lamp over it with a single 60 watt equivelent phillips daylight cfl. 

It looks quite nice.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

similar 2g cookie jar

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=191745


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Same jar it seems


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome idea, especially with a nice thick glass jar! Be sure to post photos updates as you get it going.
Substrate best determined by what plant type(s) you plan to keep. I don't _think _you'd need co2 but I'm no expect with co2... you can get co2 from water chagnes in such a small system I _think _that would be fine (again not expert on this topic).
Lighting best lighting is a windowsill (free light!) but a 6500k cfl bulbs (smaller wattage or light lifted up a bit high to reduce algae). Can try LED, or fluorescent but it all depends on wattage, height from jar, reflector (or lack of) etc etc. If you plan to add more planted jars/bowls/cubes you can look into "grow lamps" (sometimes LEDs, cfl, or T5s).. there are so many options out there I can't possibly list (or remember) them all. Figuring out what you want to grow will help you focus more on what you need in a light.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a 13 cfl on my 1.75g and battled with algae for a few months. I then switched to a 10w cfl, raised the light 8" from the rim and added floaters with great success. 

What bothers me is that I see a lot of similar sized tanks with high watt cfls placed inches from the top and they claim to not have algae issues. I think it has to do with my slow growing crypt plants. Add a ton of fast growing stem plants and I'm sure algae issues would be null and void.


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome response!

I got Ecocomplete substrate and a driftwood so far. I placed it in the tank about 2-3" (higher in the back) with the driftwood hiding the filter and heater. I found a tiny filter that fits well.. I can't seem to find the sponge filters anymore.

Will look at the suggesting lighting -- newbish question.. http://www.walmart.com/ip/FeitElectric-FeitElectric-Daylight-6500K-CFL-Light-Bulb/23912288 is this what I am looking at? Daylight bulbs?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Pencil2Print said:


> Awesome response!
> 
> I got Ecocomplete substrate and a driftwood so far. I placed it in the tank about 2-3" (higher in the back) with the driftwood hiding the filter and heater. I found a tiny filter that fits well.. I can't seem to find the sponge filters anymore.
> 
> Will look at the suggesting lighting -- newbish question.. http://www.walmart.com/ip/FeitElectric-FeitElectric-Daylight-6500K-CFL-Light-Bulb/23912288 is this what I am looking at? Daylight bulbs?


Yep thats a good type to get but holy crap that price is a rip off! Go look at 6500k cfl at amazon or ebay, even with shipping those sites will sell it for less than the linked one you showed (its base price before any shipping). If you want to pick some up locally try a hardware store (lows, home depo) or maybe gardening centers (not sure about that one.. some might have indoor grow lights). I'd recommend getting a light that can be used in any regular iridescent/florescent fixture, don't get pronged lights or ones with tiny.. gah brain fart.. whats it called.. the bottom part that screws into a light fixture, make sure you get a light with a common size if you want to use a common fixture/lamp (unless the lamp you intend to buy only takes pronged or mini screw in bulbs).


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you  I have an old desk lamp that I was planning on using. I didn't go pricing hunting yet, WM was the first on google that i looked at, lol. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's the start.

EcoComplete Substrate
Mini filter
Heater
Driftwood

I got the bulb, but i can't find my lamp. I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool betta 
You can try a Deep Blue Solar Flare 3w LED stick-on lamp. Works pretty well for me. About $20 shipped from Ken's Fish.

If not for the betta, you can do fine with no heater, no filter for RCS and such.

I started a list of sub 2g 'tanks' under Low Tech subforum - lots if cool tanks and ideas.


v3


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful betta ^^ is that an anubias? make sure the rhizome is not buried or it will rot.


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you  the betta is actually a Delta tail. He chewed his tail off in his old tank. Hoping his new home would make him happier.

thanks you two for the advice!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

OVT said:


> Cool betta
> You can try a *Deep Blue Solar Flare 3w LED stick*-on lamp. Works pretty well for me. About $20 shipped from Ken's Fish.
> 
> If not for the betta, you can do fine with no heater, no filter for RCS and such.
> ...


That's the LED I was trying to remember earlier! Couldn't recall the name for the life of me though.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Walmart has the 4pk of GE 10 and 13w daylight cfl's for $7. 

If your room temp is stable and warm enough, you should be OK with the betta. My oldest male is going on 2 1/2 yrs with no filter or heater. I'm in LA where it's 64 outside and inside room temp is 74° F (10:50 pm)

I definitely want to try a Deep Blue led lights. Nothing but positive reviews.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Walmart has the 4pk of GE 10 and 13w daylight cfl's for $7.
> 
> If your room temp is stable and warm enough, you should be OK with the betta. My oldest male is going on 2 1/2 yrs with no filter or heater. I'm in LA where it's 64 outside and inside room temp is 74° F (10:50 pm)
> 
> I definitely want to try a Deep Blue led lights. Nothing but positive reviews.


Definitely a better deal than the other one Walmart had listed. I envy all your warm climate people and your heaters-not-always-necessary-ness. No tech bowls at my house stay at 63-65 so anything tropical needs a heater :<


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

in my betta's previous 2 gal tank, there was no heater and filter. I admit, I was lazy in water changes.. but I think the cold water (below 70º) did not help him. Being in this new heated tank for a day now, he's more active and swimming happily. I think I will keep the heater in there. The water stays at toasty 79º

I ordered the Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light. I needed a lamp anyway, so this sounds like the better deal. Can't wait till I get it in 

So to confirm, I am OK without Co2?


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

AGUILAR3 thanks for posting my bowl. Yes that was mine but broke it down in fall. I want to set it up again just trying to get an idea. For lighting I was running a 13w 6700k CFL. The substrate was MGOPS capped with sand.



AGUILAR3 said:


> similar 2g cookie jar
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=191745


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Pencil2Print what heater and filter are you using for the bowl. I would love to set it up for a Betta but heater is stopping me.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I used the same jar, and had it up for 5 months. No heater or filter. eco-complete, stem plants, and carpeting plants, ghost shrimp. Used a single 13w daylight bulb over it, and did a 50% water change every 2 days. Plants grew very well, ghost shrimp spawned. 

I kept it next to the kitchen sink, made it easy for a quick drain, and refill. Good luck~>


----------



## Pencil2Print (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a small submersable heater- 
http://www.petco.com/product/114078...4-_-Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heaters-114078

For the filter, I got a Tetra Whisper internal for nanos.. fits up to 3 gals
http://www.petco.com/product/12460/....aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_AquariumFilters

My betta is doing better in this set-up than the old 2 gal without heater/filter. He's much more active!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I looked into 2 gallon glass cookie jars, Anchor seems to be the company that makes these.. I saw some reviews stating that the glass chips easily and falls into the jars, I was curious if you'd noticed this at all as you added substrate and such?
I managed to find one of these at a nearby Walmart for less than online price (before shipping) as well as Target for a bit more. I'm tempted to grab one but I'd want to stuff it full of plants which would leave little room for a betta to swim.
Do you plant to add any more plants for your betta's cookie jar home?


----------



## khai (Sep 14, 2013)

I had something similar with shrimps for a while.
Ecosystem seemed to do well, but it had a big problem-viewing angle. Because of thick curved glass you were able to admire what was inside only when it was at your eye level. From everywhere else it showed just reflection or distorted view on what was inside. That was the reason why I took everytging out and started regular aquarium.
Saying that, maybe with very good quality glass jar you can avoid my problems...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

khai said:


> I had something similar with shrimps for a while.
> Ecosystem seemed to do well, but it had a big problem-viewing angle. Because of thick curved glass you were able to admire what was inside only when it was at your eye level. From everywhere else it showed just reflection or distorted view on what was inside. That was the reason why I took everytging out and started regular aquarium.
> Saying that, maybe with very good quality glass jar you can avoid my problems...


I've not tried keeping any fauna in non flat glass set ups yet, I wonder how various shaped bowls/vases will have different distortion/reflection effects.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

No mater how nice of a jar you have, you are still going to get some of those odd distorted viewing angles. IMO, that's the whole point of using jars, bowls and vases. Few people can resist the allure of a well planted and established ecosystem in a non traditional container.

Put a planted 2.5g nano tank and a 2g planted bowl/jar/vase in front of me and I'll glance over the 2.5 square tank and admire the odd shaped bowl/jar/vase.

I have a new beautiful rimless 2.5g with curved front corners that can take the place of my 1.75 brandy vase but then I'll have just another tank...like 99.9% in this hobby.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> No mater how nice of a jar you have, you are still going to get some of those odd distorted viewing angles. IMO, that's the whole point of using jars, bowls and vases. Few people can resist the allure of a well planted and established ecosystem in a non traditional container.
> 
> Put a planted 2.5g nano tank and a 2g planted bowl/jar/vase in front of me and I'll glance over the 2.5 square tank and admire the odd shaped bowl/jar/vase.
> 
> I have a new beautiful rimless 2.5g with curved front corners that can take the place of my 1.75 brandy vase but then I'll have just another tank...like 99.9% in this hobby.


I envy your lovely vase/bowl/jar set ups! Where do you find these containers?!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Walmart $9.99


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael's on sale.

v3


----------

